
Microsofts underwater serverfarms are apparently much more reliable - cp_mlreef
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/09/microsoft-project-natick-underwater-data-center-scotland
======
GekkePrutser
I'm pretty sure if you just lock a datacenter's doors, it will be very
reliable too.

I used to work in a network monitoring center serving mainly the US. Every day
we had hundreds of calls to make.

One day I volunteered to work on christmas day. We were chatting all day and
eating pizza. Not one call to make. Not even one.

If people keep their hands off the computers they work fine. This is not news
:')

Anyway, my point is: These conditions can be replicated much more easily than
sinking the datacenter in the sea. Just have really strict modifications
policy, using nitrogen atmosphere is also already done in many cases. One of
my colleagues almost collapsed because the oxygen was turned down by mistake
while he was working there.

